# So who's going to the Southern Ohio Poultry Show this May?



## gotta_smile (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.sohiopa.com/

Memorial Day weekend, 
May 25-26, 2013 in Lucasville, Ohio. ​
Hosted by the Southern Ohio Poultry Association and held at the Scioto County Fairgrounds.​
The American Buckeye Club plans to attend. Please be sure to stop by see some great looking Buckeyes, ask questions, and just hang out with a fun friendly group that just loves chickens! 

http://americanbuckeyeclub.blogspot.com/

http://americanbuckeyeclub.org/


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope, sorry to far. But my kids are showing in the Sauk Poultry show near us.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Do they sell chickens there? I am looking for Marans that lay the dark chocolate eggs.


----------



## BantamBoy88 (Apr 23, 2013)

Righteousrich said:


> Do they sell chickens there? I am looking for Marans that lay the dark chocolate eggs.


Do you know of any chicken shows happening soon because I have some show spangled old English game bantams Belgium quial bantams and Plymouth Rock but they haven't gotten muck show time


----------



## gotta_smile (Sep 28, 2012)

I think there are always some sale pens at most shows. I couldn't say if there would be Marans, but there is a chance.


----------

